# 08 5.2 Seat Lug Crack?



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

Check this out:










Either the paint stressed or I have a crack in the carbon beginning. There's definitely a ridge in the paint. Barely have 10 rides on it. Anyone seen this before?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I've never seen a carbon or paint crack as shown above in that particular area before. If I were in your shoes, I'd stop riding it and take it to my Trek dealer for an inspection.

Sad that all after all the years that Trek has been making carbon frames they have yet to find a paint formula that is as flexible and the carbon material itself.


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*....*

looks like just paint crack-defect.
more to come....


----------



## jtsk (Mar 6, 2002)

*Pic?*



Tinshield said:


> Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you post a picture? If so, I'm not seeing it for some reason.

I am very interested in this because I just bought a 6.5 in which I too only have about 10 rides. The whole carbon seat mast thing has me scared after the dealer gave me a warning about overtighting when I make seat adjustments. It requires only 50-70 IN/lbs (6-8 Nm) of torque.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

Direct URL to the pic is 

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb252/Tinshield/Road Bike/crack.jpg


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=43205&highlight=crack

???


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Tap the area on and around the crack with something hard like the edge of a nickel. If it sounds the same all around you're fine (other than the paint crack), if it sound's "dead" on the crack area then the carbon is damaged. Either way, Trek will back it up. If you want to pursue a paint warranty then get your dealer in touch with Trek sooner rather than later.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

davidka said:


> Tap the area on and around the crack with something hard like the edge of a nickel. If it sounds the same all around you're fine (other than the paint crack), if it sound's "dead" on the crack area then the carbon is damaged. Either way, Trek will back it up. If you want to pursue a paint warranty then get your dealer in touch with Trek sooner rather than later.


Thanks, it's consistent all the way around. I'm not to worried about the paint, it's not very noticeable.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

my BB had a smaller crack and they replaced the frame. Their warranty is impressive.


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 23, 2009)

Did you ever find out if it was a paint or CF crack in the seat mast? I have the exact same issue, and am waiting to hear back from Trek.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

HeavyB said:


> Did you ever find out if it was a paint or CF crack in the seat mast? I have the exact same issue, and am waiting to hear back from Trek.


Been riding it since but today I did an inspection and it's worse. Going to take it in and see what they say.


----------



## hunstamash (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm curious about what comes of this too. I've got the same scenario going on, although mine hasn't gotten any worse at this point.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

hunstamash said:


> I'm curious about what comes of this too. I've got the same scenario going on, although mine hasn't gotten any worse at this point.


I forwarded some high res pics to the LBS and they will forward to Trek for a look. I'll follow up when I hear.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

Looks like Trek is going to warranty the frame. I should have an update soon.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

Here's what they sent me. A 2011 5.9 TCT frame and fork. It's nice but I am not sure if I am thrilled knowing my 5.2 was US Made. Anyway, turns out the LBS needs to get me another headset, BB and I need a bolt on front derailleur now.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

Actually the BB bearings went right in.


----------



## Green Dragoon (Jun 20, 2010)

I wouldn't let country of origin bother you. That is one slick looking frame. Enjoy it.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

Green Dragoon said:


> I wouldn't let country of origin bother you. That is one slick looking frame. Enjoy it.


Thanks it is nice. But here's a nit pick anyway. A lot of the graphics were not laid down correctly. Alignment is off on a lot of them. Granted it's not really that noticeable but I have a keen eye for stuff like that. For a frame that retails for over $2K I would expect a little better? Slight paint run on the left side of the top tube also. Still, it is a striking frame. Should have it together early next week.


----------



## Green Dragoon (Jun 20, 2010)

Tinshield said:


> Thanks it is nice. But here's a nit pick anyway. A lot of the graphics were not laid down correctly. Alignment is off on a lot of them. Granted it's not really that noticeable but I have a keen eye for stuff like that. For a frame that retails for over $2K I would expect a little better? Slight paint run on the left side of the top tube also. Still, it is a striking frame. Should have it together early next week.


I "hear ya". I'm quite OCD with that stuff too. I oversee a team of product managers in another industry....and we're all OCD about the details.

However, if made in the USA or Asia, your frame is still hand-made for the most part. I have a 5.9 USA made Madone....and I can find cosmetic issues here and there. 

My daughter the other night, was ready to discard her favorite stuffed animal because of an imperfection, I told her that if she waited for something to be "perfect" before she enjoyed it, she would never enjoy anything. Nothing that man touches is perfect.

When I was telling her that, I was hoping the my own OCD nature was listening.  

You get the picture. :thumbsup: I think the frame is striking......microscope or not. I hope you enjoy it in good health.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

Green Dragoon said:


> I "hear ya". I'm quite OCD with that stuff too. I oversee a team of product managers in another industry....and we're all OCD about the details.
> 
> However, if made in the USA or Asia, your frame is still hand-made for the most part. I have a 5.9 USA made Madone....and I can find cosmetic issues here and there.
> 
> ...


LOL, great post. Thanks


----------



## Green Dragoon (Jun 20, 2010)

Tinshield said:


> LOL, great post. Thanks


Glad to help.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, I finally have the 5.9 built up.










The hangs ups when I got the new frame were two fold. One, Trek did not send any headset bearings (2011's are different). They didn't have any on the shelf so I had to wait a couple days to get them. Two, the front cantilever bolt wouldn't work, it's too short. Had to order a 30mm so that took a few more days. :mad2: 

Anyway, just need to torque down some hardware and adjust the derailleurs.


----------



## Green Dragoon (Jun 20, 2010)

well.....those are all challenges you shouldn't have had to deal with. In the end though, slick looking machine....very slick.

Ride the heck out of her. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

Bike is very nice. Couple key differences I noticed compared to my 2008...... the BB is a bit stiffer and the seat stays feel more compliant. The bike rides fantastic.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Dig the new color!


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah it looks pretty nice, thanks. One thing I am worried about is the seat cap slipping. I put some electrical tape on the mast so I can tell if it slips. The cap has one bolt that calls for max if 7 mn of torque. It's soft as butter too. It started to round out with only 5 mn of torque. Sigh. Me thinks they speced a soft bolt on purpose to protect the mast. So far it's been good though.


----------



## Benjamin Huffy (5 mo ago)

Steel is real, and really easy to repair too...........


----------

